
Slideshow: The World's Weirdest Portable Computers - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/offbeat/77448/slideshow-worlds-weirdest-portable-computers
======
anigbrowl
Aaaaghhh....page...by...page...

Surprisingly, does not include the Goupil Golf, which I had the displeasure of
building and maintaining for a few short months in 1990:
<http://musepat.club.fr/ggolf.htm>

